# Dual alternator, help?



## adrenalinejunkie

This is for a friend...
He has a 2001 Chevrolet Suburban with a stock 140A alternator. He currently has a Kicker ZX1000.1D (2 ohm stable) and two 15" Kicker L7 2 ohm DVC. He's in the process on getting an enclosure designed by Ram-designs, so that's what he has now. He plans on upgrading to more power, so he has the Kicker ZX2500.1D in mind. I told him that he is going to have to upgrade his electrical, so a dual alternator kit came to his mind. He's thought of going with:
DUAL ALTERNATOR KIT PACKAGES WITH SINGLE SECONDARY ALTERNATOR- 00' To Present

220 Amp Alternator specially designed for dual kit operation with premium components 
combined with your factory 130-145 amp alternator will give you a combined 330 to 345 amps. 
Our Kit comes complete with relay harness, hardware, belt, bracket and instructions.
Item #DCP1-AD244-200T4747DK1 Price- 629.95 
Dual Alternator Kit 99'-Present Chevy,Cadillac,GMC,Hummer V-8
What are your thought's? I hae no expirience with this stuff, so I don't wnt him to go off with what he has in mind if that is not the best way to go. I had suggested him the DC power xd270, since i've seen many run these with no problems. Also, there will be a 4 channel in the mix; unsure which one or how much power just yet...So, will this dual alt. kit setup work for him and how many batteries should he use, two XS power D3100's (1 under hood and other in the trunk) are in mind, but not sure if that'll be sufficient. opinions, thoughts, suggestions are welcome.Feedback would be great, thanks sorry for the long post.


----------



## onebadmonte

Dual alts are cool. You're gonna want to run identical alternators though. If you don't each alt is gonna send a unique signal to the vehicle ECM and cause issues, from erratic idling to diagnostic error codes. If you do end up running different alts then you're best bet will be to use some a VCM from XS Power, or a Missing Link Audio voltage module (MLA) or what ever Mechman sells that is similar. As for batteries you can get a way with a XS or two going by their specs, but those specs are only good for short burps and demos. If you're going to do some serious ground pounding and extended demoing, shoot for 100Ah for every 1000 watts of power your running. Good luck and always keep your batteries charged.


----------



## dobslob

There is no need for the alternators to match, the second one can just charge the battery / batteries for the audio system and use them for the field and sense wires (as needed).

This vehicle is actually quite easy to set up with multiple alternators or even one very large one, depending on the actual needs of the vehicle.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

dobslob said:


> There is no need for the alternators to match, the second one can just charge the battery / batteries for the audio system and use them for the field and sense wires (as needed).
> 
> This vehicle is actually quite easy to set up with multiple alternators or even one very large one, depending on the actual needs of the vehicle.



Ok, if he was to go with the Dual alternator kit, would he have to wire the 2 cables (positive- current) to the 1 battery under hood. Then, have a run of 0 gauge to the rear battery, right? That's if he goes with the dual alternator setup. Other then that, what would you recommend? What's a better way to go about this. Thanks


----------



## jockhater2

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ok, if he was to go with the Dual alternator kit, would he have to wire the 2 cables (positive- current) to the 1 battery under hood. Then, have a run of 0 gauge to the rear battery, right? That's if he goes with the dual alternator setup. Other then that, what would you recommend? What's a better way to go about this. Thanks


I was thinking of dual alternators. But then. Instead. I contacted iraggi alternators. And am buying there largest alternator. a 380 and am going to have a friend machine me mounting brackets.

Thats another way to go about it.


----------



## topperge

I was just in a similar situation and went with a single 350A model from Singer. Much cheaper and gets me the same results. Best part is that it drops right into the stock location without extra wiring or bracket. It does 200A at idle and is making full output by 2000rpms.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

I'll tell my friend about these two. What's the price on these? Thanks


----------



## jockhater2

adrenalinejunkie said:


> I'll tell my friend about these two. What's the price on these? Thanks


The iraggi I am buying. Is $499. But I don't know what vehicle it is for. Because like I said. I am going to make it work. So all I did was tell iraggi to give me there biggest alternator.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

jockhater2 said:


> The iraggi I am buying. Is $499. But I don't know what vehicle it is for. Because like I said. I am going to make it work. So all I did was tell iraggi to give me there biggest alternator.



Ok, not too bad of a price for the amount of amperage you are getting. If my friend decides to go with this one i'm sure it'll clear his engine bay the problem will be the work involved if anything. Thanks though


----------



## jockhater2

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Ok, not too bad of a price for the amount of amperage you are getting. If my friend decides to go with this one i'm sure it'll clear his engine bay the problem will be the work involved if anything. Thanks though


The price had me worried at first. But I have seen so many youtube videos of iraggi. And they always put out 10-20 amps more than what they are rated for. Iraggi said they typically last 50-75,000 miles. Depending on the use.

What type of vehicle is it for?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

'01 chevy suburban 5. 3L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jockhater2

adrenalinejunkie said:


> '01 chevy suburban 5. 3L
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well perfect. Your buddy has one of the most comment vehicles for systems and close to chevys most popular motor.

DC power. I am almost positive sells a dual alternator kit for that vehicle.

https://www.dcpowerinc.com/vaf/product/list/?category=?&year=1&make=41&model=147&engine=337

Just scroll down. THere is a section titled dual kits



FYI. Iraggi's website is down. If you want to get ahold of them.
[email protected]


----------

